# How to secure branches without glue/screws?



## lclinch94 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm trying to redecorate my chameleon's viv as she looks bored and a bit fed up... the problem I've faced so far is creating enough climbing space for her as I don't know how to secure branches without glue or screws. I haven't wanted to make things permanent as I like to move things around every 5-6 months or so to keep things interesting for her. Also, cleaning is a lot easier when I can take things out.

The vivarium is wide as well as tall so just leaning things into corners places branches quite low in the viv (it's a Vivexotic Viva Plus Arboreal, size large). Sucker cup fixings won't stick. Does anyone have any ideas on how to secure tall branches in a more upright position without permanent fixings?


----------



## Purrell (Nov 22, 2013)

*fixing branches in place*

How about using removable hooks like these on Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Self-Adhesive-Removable-Hooks-HY0084/dp/B001EGRCGEmazon - you could disguise them with moss . Have used myself and they hold extremely well.


----------

